#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  opzek naar een princes

## houcin

rood k ben opzoek naar een moslima met een goed hart

----------


## data34

salam die bestaan niet meer jongen
waker worden  :plet:

----------


## venus_01

> _Geplaatst door data34_ 
> *salam die bestaan niet meer jongen
> waker worden *


Voor sommige bestaan ze inderdaad niet! Maar als JIJ bestaat dan bestaan ZIJ ook.

Groet,

----------


## amchoum6

als je een princes zoekt moet je wachten tot mahammed 6 een dochter krijgt. en dan toe slaan

----------

